# Very food aggressive golden



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any experience with that type of food aggression ... or was it broom aggession?? ... but I'm sure it's not helping this dog's behavior to be taunted and triggered this way. The dog seemed to do fine eating out of her hand, that's the way this dog should be fed.

I hope they made just this one video and now they're trying to handle this issue responsibly and respectfully. I'd be mad too if I was trying to eat and someone was wacking a broom around me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That treatment is despicable. I don't blame the dog at all for being aggressive. What else did they expect: tie the dog up, tease it with food just out of reach.

I feel this cruelty was deliberately inflicted to make a video. Any dog can be made aggressive with cruel and unjust treatment.

I think the people who made the clip are scarier than the dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi was very much like that dog when we first adopted her.
I think we have done a good job rehabbing her...but the reality is that I will never completely trust her around food.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

The dog sat for her but received no reward AND she continued to yell at him - SIT - LEAVE IT - NO! 

This looks like a humane society temperament evaluation video because she did nothing to help the dog or reward him in any way but just continued to tease him with out of reach food and a broom. The dog was probably given up because of this and the owners, as usual, didn't have the "time" to work with him. This video broke my heart.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

What's the point of this thread? Upsetting us by showing this sick video?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Cody'sMom said:


> The dog sat for her but received no reward AND she continued to yell at him - SIT - LEAVE IT - NO!
> 
> This looks like a humane society temperament evaluation video because she did nothing to help the dog or reward him in any way but just continued to tease him with out of reach food and a broom. The dog was probably given up because of this and the owners, as usual, didn't have the "time" to work with him. This video broke my heart.


I couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> What's the point of this thread? Upsetting us by showing this sick video?


I was wondering the same thing...I have seen on tv the fake hand used to test temperament but why torture the dog by sweeping, bugging it with the broom and yelling? Pointless thread unless it was just posted to make us upset!!


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish I didn't see that. I know it's reality, but I like to pretend that no Golden can have that scary behavior. That is one of the reasons I chose to raise this breed with my children.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The dog offered a sit and a wag of the tail at the beginning. He became protective and tried to warn away the fake hand and then she pushed it by shoving it into his dish. I didn't have the audio on, but if she was yelling at him, she was just making him more stressed. It was interesting, until the very end, with the broom he didn't appear aggressive as much as playful. How sad for this poor dog. What a horrible life to have someone torment you and then yell at you for reacting in a normal manner.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Everything's Golden said:


> I wish I didn't see that. I know it's reality, but I like to pretend that no Golden can have that scary behavior. That is one of the reasons I chose to raise this breed with my children.


Seriously?

Any dog can be aggressive, but this dog was EGGED ON.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd bite at that hand/broom too if I was the dog. Poor dude. He seems pretty responsive to sit and wait, takes food nicely from hand, just seems to react to the fake hand or the broom. 

It's like he's trying to say 'goodness woman, leave me the #$#$ alone and let me eat my darn dinner already!'. 

Lana


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't watch the video but after reading what everyone wrote, I'm so glad I didn't. Poor dog.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It does look like a shelter testing type video. Due to the set up and the appearance of the dog... I'm guessing this is probably NOT a shelter dog.

The video has a feel of someone making a video to show to a behavior professional. Especially the way she was talking at the end. 

When she fed food from the hand, the dog tensed a little and the handler was hesitant. And I don't blame her.... I would NOT be surprised if she'd gotten hurt from dropped treats or the dog even guarding the food in her hand.

With the broom.... dog was more distressed about the food being touched/removed, not the broom specifically.

I too hope the owner is getting help from a veterinary behaviorist or another appropriate professional.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like this video. It makes me sad. I think it's cruel and I don't understand the purpose of it.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm thinking if it was a shelter, this dog likely was deemed very food agressive and was probably put down for it. Sadly, that's what happens to dogs that are deemed unadoptable. It's all the more sad for me because I think this dog is likely no longer with us.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

In many shelters with funding and staff, resource guarding is being treated and the dogs are being adopted. It's one of the behavior problems that typically has the highest success and progress rates. 

There's one group on the West coast that does 2 day seminars specifically on resource guarding in the shelter environment and they do a number of the presentations every year, many are learning from them and doing the same.

But yes, in many facilities a dog displaying this level would be euthanized, sent to breed rescue, or moved to another facility.


----------

